# Red Bird Classic aka RBC



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So, I wanted to give a big shout out to Red Bird Classic, aka RBC...

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BABE!!*

Much love to you on your day, and every day. Time to party!:woof:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Happy birthday RBC!!!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Hahahaha i cant resist this opertunity. Tlp, dont hate me!

Rbc, happy birthday! Hope you got plenty of chaturbate tokens!

You're gonna need'm!!!!!!!!!!!!!hehehehehehehehe

yis, ricky.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!Hope you have a great one!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!!*


----------



## redbirdclassic (Aug 10, 2013)

ty much for all the birthday shout outs was a good day got the best in my ladypit thats for damn sure !


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------

